# Capt Eric "Winkle" Brown



## AWP (Feb 22, 2016)

Capt Eric "Winkle" Brown passed away at the age of 97. Some of his career highlights:

- Three absolute Guinness World Records, including for the number of aircraft carrier deck landings and types of aeroplane flown
- Most decorated pilot of the Fleet Air Arm
- Flew 487 different types of aircraft, a world record that is unlikely ever to be matched
- Piloted 2,407 aircraft carrier landings
- Appointed MBE, OBE and CBE
- Survived 11 plane crashes and the sinking of HMS Audacity in 1941

Eric 'Winkle' Brown: Celebrated British pilot dies, aged 97 - BBC News

He tested pretty much every captured German and Japanese aircraft after WWII which accounts for some of his numbers. Dude's legendary in aviation circles. If you ever read comparison between Allied and Axis aircraft or many others, he was probably responsible for much of the text.

Blue Skies, Capt.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 22, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Captain! You have certainly earned it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow. Amazing aviator.


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2016)

List of aircraft flown. What's remarkable is these are different airframes. He flew 14 different types of Spitfires/ Seafires, but it only counts as one. Same with Messerschmitts, Focke-Wolf, etc.

http://www.gutenberg.us/articles/list_of_aircraft_flown_by_eric_"winkle"_brown

Guess How Many Airplanes Eric Brown Has Flown | A&S Interview | Air & Space Magazine

A great, short interview. Downing V-1 rockets, learning to fly a helicopter, etc.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2016)

RIP Captain Brown, legendary stick n rudder man.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Aviator.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 22, 2016)

Rest in Peace Captain Brown. Thank you for your service.

Z


----------



## pardus (Feb 22, 2016)

An extraordinary man with a fascinating and unbelievable career!
He flew with WWI German ace Ernst Udet when he was just a young lad, interviewed Goering at the end of the war and agreed with Goering's assessment that the Battle of Britain was a draw!  (IIRC)
His aircraft carrier feats alone were pretty bloody spectacular. Just a fascinating guy to listen too. I wish I'd had the opportunity and honour to meet him in person.

There is a great docco on him called *Memories of a WWII Hero: Captain Brown's Story*. It's bloody marvelous, and It's on Netflix.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 22, 2016)

May you rest in peace, CPT. Brown. You've certainly earned it.


----------



## pardus (Feb 23, 2016)

I just re-watched the docco. Damn he's just a cool and fascinating man!


----------

